# Showing this year



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

I am interest in starting showing this year. I live near Pittsburgh pa...I am not really sure how to get started...any suggestions?? onder:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Have you been to shows before? I recommend, before even starting to show, go watch a few and get a hang of it. Ask other breeders and people showing any questions you might have. See if you can have someone do a quick showmanship demo for you. I know, I have helped mentor younger showers who needed help with showmanship, and I was happy to help. 

Also, if you have any questions, feel free to ask on this forum. There are a lot of people who show on here.


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

Uummm is it too weird that I am well....

40ish and just now starting


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

No...not at all! There are all different ages getting into showing. I friend of mine just got into showing last year and she is your age. She's doing very well at the shows too by the way and was a total beginner.


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

Oh great. I am so excited. Gonna go to some shows this year watch the first couple


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

if you go to breed shows then the showmanship isnt as important -- just follow what all the other goat breeders are doing and the judge will tell you where to place your goat.

Learning how to "stack" your goat is important. How to "loin" too will show off your doe/buck better then just standing there with legs crossed and back hunched.

Many does and buck will be dragged into the ring protesting, dont worry this is normal and not every goat loves showing. Teachign them to walk by collar is very helpful though. The junior classes under 6 months we call "the drag and scream class"


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

thanks so much for the advice... I appreciate it.... :wahoo:


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

I am about 1 1/2 hours north of Pittsburgh.

I belong to a local goat club you may be interested in.

Here is the web address www.wpdga.com

We hold a ADGA show in conjuction with PDGA (www.pdga.biz) each year in Centre Hall, PA. It is held there to be a central location for the whole state of PA. It is held Father's Day weekend. Friday is the Youth show. We have a junior doe and senior doe shows. Saturday and Sunday there are 2 rings each day.

I have shown there the last 2 years, it is a good time.

I am pretty new at showing and would love to help you if I can.


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

Oh Thank you so much...I would really appreciate it...can you PM me so we can get together...I would be great to have someone to do goatie stuff with.


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

I live in Hagerstown, MD. I am finally ready to bite the bullet and get to some shows. I said I would last year but ended up with so many things going on, buying a new house, hubby sent over seas for work, etc. This year I have no excuses! LOL I managed to make it out to a couple shows to watch although I still feel like i will be sort of "winging it" when I go but I guess you just sort of have to jump in! I am going to try and make the Centre Hall show. I was looking up all the shows in the area and marking them in my calendar a few days ago!


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

maybe we will be at some shows together..that would be great...what do you have Nigi's?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Iwant to go to the Centre Hall show too! Just not sure how easy it will be to take off work (I might be getting a new job   )


----------



## Allipoe (Sep 8, 2010)

Megan and I are going to give it a try as well or at least go and observe. Looks like its going to be a Goat Spot party!


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

Yay, that would be fun! I have nigies...


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

As a member of a supporting club of the Centre Hall show I encourage anyone who can to attend.

I can attest to what a nice show it is.

Everyone is so nice and easy going. I have learned so much.

There will be a hot food vender again this year. And the carrot cake they sell is soo good. Food prices are very easy on the wallet/purse.

It would be great to meet some Goat Spotters this year! :stars:


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

I am also planning to go to Centre Hall to just watch as I'm pretty sure all my goats would qualify for the "drag and scream class"!

Sunny Daze, I also live in MD by Annapolis, I'm sure you've seen already, but here's a link to MDGA's event page:
http://www.marylanddairygoat.org/resour ... ing-events

Caryn


----------



## Allipoe (Sep 8, 2010)

Hooray for neighbors! Megan and I are in the Baltimore Area.


----------

